# Cichlids kissing each other



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

No, it's not the kind where they lock their lips together (I wish-- I've been trying to get them to mate for a while...)
I've got two firemouths in a 30gallon tank with a few decorations, plants and hiding areas. The confirmed male has been chasing the (un)confirmed female-- darting after her every now and then, and sometimes nipping her sides or her anal area. At first I was worried he was hurting her, or that he was being territorial because the other was a male  But then I noticed that he was never nipping at her fins or leaving marks when he nipped at her sides. Then I watched him up close and he literally kissed her side and her fins, and then darted back and watched. 
I'm hoping this is some sort of courting behavior, although I've never heard of it before now. Unless he's maybe just kinda nibbling her slime coat? Or he is leaving a mark and I'm just not seeing it yet?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

This is very common. Basically, the male is trying to show off and prove he is stronger than the others by doing this. If he is nipping around the anal fin area then this could be a sign of early mating/spawning. But dont be worried...!


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks  Wish me luck!


----------



## part-timer (Mar 13, 2008)

Depends if you can sex them. Lip locking is obviously a great indicator of potential pairing though not in this case so obvious. Fin nipping and chasing can be a sign of potential paring (seeing if the potential partner is 'suitable' and 'strong enough') but it may also be a case of staking territory.

How big is your tank, and are there plenty of hiding places where the 'victim' can get a break?


----------

